# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Δωρεάν πιστοποίηση Microsoft Virtualization για φοιτητές και επαγγελματίες της Πληροφορικής

## sv1bds

Μια σημαντική προσφορά κάνει η Microsoft Ελλάς, παρέχοντας τη δυνατότητα δωρεάν πιστοποίησης γνώσεων στο πεδίο του virtualization, με την απόκτηση του έγκυρου Microsoft Virtualization Certification. Στο πλαίσιο της προσφοράς «Virtualization Challenge», η οποία ισχύει μέχρι τις 31 Μαΐου 2012 και για περιορισμένο αριθμό συμμετεχόντων, η Microsoft καλεί τους σπουδαστές και τους επαγγελματίες της Πληροφορικής να αξιοποιήσουν τη σημαντική αυτή ευκαιρία και να αποκτήσουν ένα χρήσιμο εφόδιο για τη σύγχρονη αγορά εργασίας.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι καλούνται να επισκεφτούν τα πιστοποιημένα από τη Microsoft εκπαιδευτικά κέντρα και να προμηθευτούν τα ειδικά προ-πληρωμένα κουπόνια, που θα τους εξασφαλίσουν τη δυνατότητα δωρεάν συμμετοχής στην εξέταση «70-659: Windows Server 2008 R2 / Server Virtualization». Αν επιτύχουν, θα αποκτούν την πιστοποίηση Microsoft Virtualization, ενώ, σε περίπτωση αποτυχίας, μπορούν να εγγραφούν στο σχετικό σεμινάριο του εκπαιδευτικού κέντρου και να έχουν την ευκαιρία για μια δεύτερη δωρεάν εξέταση.

Επισημαίνεται ότι οι σύγχρονες επιχειρήσεις στρέφονται ολοένα και πιο δυναμικά προς το virtualization και το cloud, προκειμένου να επωφεληθούν από τις πολλαπλές δυνατότητες που αυτές οι τεχνολογίες προσφέρουν. Υπό το πρίσμα αυτό, η πιστοποίηση Microsoft Virtualization αποτελεί ένα πολύτιμο εφόδιο καριέρας για όσους δραστηριοποιούνται στον τομέα της πληροφορικής, καθώς επιβεβαιώνει το υψηλό επίπεδο γνώσεων και δεξιοτήτων του κατόχου, όσον αφορά στο πεδίο του virtualization, συμβάλλοντας στην επαγγελματική του εξέλιξη και ενισχύοντας τη θέση του στην αγορά εργασίας.
Όσοι επιθυμούν να αξιοποιήσουν τη δυνατότητα δωρεάν συμμετοχής στην εξέταση για την πιστοποίηση Microsoft Virtualization μπορούν να επισκεφθούν τα πιστοποιημένα εκπαιδευτικά κέντρα (Microsoft Gold Certified Partners):

Αθήνα

• Hellenic American Union - Ελληνοαμερικανική Ένωση http://www.hau.gr/?i=hau.en.home

• ICTC
http://ictc.tech.officelive.com/default.aspx

• ITEC Training & Education Services A.E.
http://www.itec.edu/

• OTE Academy
http://www.oteacademy.gr/

Θεσσαλονίκη

• INFOLAB
http://www.infolab.gr/

• System Plus
http://www.systemplus.gr/

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες:

www.microsoft.com/learning/virtualizationskills

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλό αυτό αλλά η πλατφόρμα της Microsoft (HyperV) είναι επιεικώς πρωτόγονη. 
Δεν συγκρίνεται με κανένα visualization product διαθέσιμο αυτή την στιγμή. Είναι τόσο εμβρυακό σε θεωρία και πράξη που ακόμα και free open source λύσεις είναι εκατομμύρια έτη μπροστά χωρίς να συζητήσουμε για τους μεγάλους παίκτες VMware, Citrix.
1000 φορές μια πιστοποίηση από τους τελευταίους ή κάτι πάνω σε κάποια άλλη πλατφόρμα.
Και μόνο η ιδέα του MS windows Cluster με HyperV από πάνω σου φέρνει ανατριχίλα. ::

----------


## skipper67

Μήπως θέλεις να πάμε παρέα να δούμε κάτι εγκαταστάσεις με Hyper-V που πρέπει να δουλεύουν 24/7 (και φυσικά δουλεύουν)? Αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία στο αντικείμενο μην παραπληροφορείς. Έχουμε πελάτες που τρέχουν Hyper-V και παίζουν με ανάλογες δυνατότητες με τα προιοντα που ανεφερες. Προτείνω να επενδύσεις ανεπιφύλακτα στην δωρεαν πιστοποίηση!

Και φυσικά έχω και cluster να σου δείξω με 8 nodes σε πολύ critical περιβάλλον, με το 1/5 του κόστους του VMware.

----------


## NetTraptor

Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς εχω από λίγο έως πάρα πολύ πιστοποίηση σε όλα αυτά και ενασχόληση με το virtualization βάλε βγάλε 5 χρόνια. Μπορώ να σου δείξω λύσεις 100αδες φορές καλύτερες... τελείως τσάμπα!
Ευχαρίστως όμως να δω τις εγκαταστάσεις που λες. Μετά από τόσες πλατφόρμες που εχω χρησιμοποιήσει πάντα είμαι ανοιχτός σε εκπλήξεις... αν και μάλλον ξέρω τι θα δω από πρώτο χέρι.

----------


## skipper67

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα σύγκριση τεχνολογιών http://autoexec.gr/blogs/3g/archive/...-pay-once.aspx

----------


## bedrock

Ωραίο το άρθρο ωραίο και το Hyper-V. Aλλά κανείς δεν αναφέρεται σε Linux guests. Κακά τα ψέμματα στην Ελλάδα έχουμε κολλήσει με Windows guests και παραβλέπουμε τα υπόλοιπα OS. Το hyper-v υποστηρίζει Centos και RHEL μόνο.

----------


## NetTraptor

ΟΚ Μιας και το πας στην ανάλυση να σου καταρρίψω και εγω μερικούς μύθους. 

Καταρχάς δεν ξέρω γιατι κάνεις την παραδοχή οτι πρέπει ντε και σώνει να πάρεις 4node cluster. Η δική μου πρόταση θα ήταν να πάρει 3node cluster με εξαπύρηνους E5649 (Τυχαία ενα μοντέλο 6core που είναι πολύ οικονομικό σε σχέση με κάποια Ε56xx κα που κυκλοφορούν... ίσως σε promotion δεν λέω αλλά όταν παίζεις με σούμες όλα μετράνε στον χρονο που γράφεις και ψωνίζεις)

-Ίσως να σου έχω σωσει από τώρα περίπου 2Κ€ (minimum) με το ίδιο processing Power (Μάλλον περισσότερο είναι 6x6core vs 8x4core αλλά λέμε) και την ίδια μνήμη (64GB x3 192GB!... geee τι θα τρέξεις μόνο η μνήμη ειναι θέμα από κόστος ::  ). Βάλε το rackspace και το power και ξαφνικά αρχίζουν τα savings να γίνονται ολοένα και ποιο φανερά.

- Και για να παίξουμε οπως λες ισα με τα Windows σου βάζω το πακέτο Essential Plus το οποίο μαζί με maintenance σου βγαίνει περί τα 6Κ€ Vs 14K€ που έχει αυτό που διάλεξες πριν. είμαστε λοιπόν -10Κ€

- Το Symantec Backup Exec γιατί δεν το έβαλες μέσα στην λύση Windows Hyper-V? Η διαφορά τιμής είναι κυρίως για αυτό τον λόγο. Το vSphere έχει to Data Recovery αν δεν βάλουμε το Backup exec. Έχει και deduplication οπότε θα σώσεις και σε Backup storage.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Αν όμως θες ντε και σώνει άλλη λύση backup γιατί δεν βάζεις το Veeam Backup & Replicate? Κοστίζει πολύ λιγότερο και κάνει παπάδες. Παίζει και σε Hyper-v. Υπάρχουν και άλλες πολλές λύσεις.

- Τώρα το λειτουργικό δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις μέσα στην Virtual λύση διότι αυτό δεν το γλυτώνεις ακόμα και σε σιδερικό. Είναι λίγο λάθος να βάζει κάποιος στην σούμα. Ακόμα και έτσι η υποστήριξη άλλων λειτουργικών (Linux, FreeBSD, Unix, macosx και πολλά άλλα) δεν συγκρίνεται και μπορώ να σου σώσω και άλλα λεφτά ανάλογα πόσα μηχανήματα θες να τρέχεις και να κάνεις Failover. Παίξε με το Licensing calculator της MS για να δεις τι μπορείς να φτιάξεις.

- Επίσης το Maintenance που πληρώνεις εξασφαλίζει Upgrades σε νεωτέρα Version Vmware. Δεν είναι ετσι ακριβώς και με τα Windows ή μάλλον εξαρτάται τι πακέτο έχεις ψωνίσει. Πόσο εύκολα επίσης μπορείς να το κάνεις? Έχεις δοκιμάσει?

Όλα αυτά είναι πως θα τα μαγειρέψεις. Η λυση που προτείνεις είναι απλά πολύ ακριβή γιατί συγκρινεις αβγά με ποδήλατα. Τέλος το κοστος δεν ειναι παντα ο κεντρικός άξονας.

- Και φυσικά όλα αυτά χωρίς να μιλήσουμε καν για τεχνολογική υπεροχή, management, provisioning και cloud services. Και μόνο ότι βάζω τα VM μου πάνω σε NTFS και όχι σε ένα clustered always consistent FS σαν το VMFS ή κάποιο άλλο linux based FS (σε περίπτωση που πας σε κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό) μου προκαλεί λίγο φόβο.

Πέρα από όλα αυτά μπορώ να κάτσω να σου δείξω και λύσεις τελείως ΤΣΑΜΠΑ, free, πως το λένε που παίζουν πολύ καλύτερα από ένα windows κουτί.

Καλή είναι η MS αλλά don't go there.... 

P.S. Πολύ Marketing & Sales ρε παιδί μου σε ένα κατά τα άλλα τεχνικό forum...

----------

